# Round 2 my Sailfishing Adventures!!!



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

ok....are you ready for round 2 of my sailfishing adventures? I headed out this morning in search of another sail. I brought a bag of ballyhoo in case I didn't find my Lys but right off the bat about 30 min into into my paddle I found to big LYs. So I let one go off the back and kept the other on my spinning reel close to my yak . Within minutes a sail comes right up to the close in bait and starts checking it out . I quickly grab the rod and start trying to get line out to let the Ly swim, then the sail turns away and 3 secs later my other rod starts screaming. So I quickly reel the first line in and just let it swim right next to my yak, I don't want this bait to die. So I grab the rod that's going off and I am not lying I think I was pulled at least 1 mile offshore. After about 30 or so min I get him close to the yak he is lit up and WAY bigger then the sail I got a few days ago. He starts tailwalking in front of me and I was so nervouse he was going to jump right on top of me I quickly let some line out to get him away from me. And then.... I look out of the corner of my eye and I watch a mahi inhale the other ly that is literally inches from my yak and that rod starts sreaming. Now I'm several miles offshore and I have a sailfish at my bow and a mahi peeling drag on my stern. The sailfish is done, so I get him yakside and quickly release him and off he goes. I was exhausted from the sail and then the mahi put up a good fight lots of jumps and finally got him gaffed and in the yak. That was the longest paddle back in fighting north winds but it was and epic day and believe I won't top today for a VERY long time!!!Wish I could have gotten better pics of the sail so you could see the size of him


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Great report. This nearshore action has been crazy. Great job gettin both to the boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great Job Linda! What are you talking about better pics, they came out great! Dammit, I think I'll be traveling East tomorrow if I'm off.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

hate do do it, but....



*DANG!*


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job Linda!!! I think im going to give it a try in the boat today after seeing all these awesome reports.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

way to go!!!


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

Way to hold it down for the people with out a Hobie pedal drive system! Great looking fish! keep it up!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

NICE !! :clap ... I hope they're still around the next few days :letsparty


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope they are too... I have a list of things that I should be doing but they have all been put on hold, I'm going back out in the morning


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

That is simply incredible!:bowdown


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

Freaking awesome!!!


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job!! Is that the Pensacola Pier in the background?


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys keep up the reports and we are going to have a huge number of visitors here. The way you "yakrs" have been fishing we are going to be known for sailfish in the yak. Nice work and love hearing the reports. I have friends in Tampa that Tarpon fish from yaks and that rivals the 200pd poons. Great work!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

LINDA!!!!!!!!!! Is this not the craziest thing ever? You are a freaking machine! Awesome Job! Sick Sick Sick!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing report, congrats!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome catch Linda, I can't believe two trips two sails!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That makes9 confirmed Sails caught on the FL panhandle from a kayak this year that I know of! Me and Linda got half of them! Sell your boats they are a thing of the past!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Linda! I heard about this on the pier..Great job..So you were in a kayak, fighting pelagics AND taking pictures..Way to go!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *just add water (10/11/2009)*Great job!! Is that the Pensacola Pier in the background?


I'm in Panama City Beach, this was just south of the new county pier being built. And these pics were taken after after the sail pulled me BACK in a ways after towing me out. Thanks everyone for the comments, this is a week I will never forget!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Linda, that is just AWESOME!!!!

Thanks for the reports and pixs. 

Keep it up girl. :letsdrink


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

That is awesome. Not only a beautiful sail,but a mahi for dinner too.

Great job. Wow just Wow.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

As the guy said above, just INCREDIBLE! it is awesome that these Sails are cpoming in so close!<P align=center>*Good for you, way to go! (And Tex too the other day)*<P align=center>


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report, congrats on a week of a lifetime.:bowdown


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

tear um up doll!!!! your the s#%t. 

i want a sail damnit!:banghead


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope to be out off Navarre this weekend trying for one of these beasties. I'll be happy if I manage to hook one and get a couple jumps out of it, Let alone 2 plus a Mahi to boot.



Congrats,

Alex


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Friggin Awesome!!! You Go Girl!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Linda!!!! Looks like a blast :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - Linda - you are a machine! Way to go


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

that is awesome, 2 in oneweek now for you, plus a mahi you need to calm down


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

tell your husband to hurry up and come down so i can get my new rod! Im going to attempt to catch a sailfish on it!


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Linda, 

Congratulations, wow amazing. 2 Sailfish in one week.Then to catch aMahi was the icing on the cake.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

That is frickin incredible!! Way to go Linda!:clap:clap:clap You did what most just dream of!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That is crazy. Excellent.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

nice job:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That is the bomb!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel like a fishing retard after watching your reports. Great job!


----------

